# Whats the best for minor scratches?



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

What is the best polish or colour restorer for minor scratches on a silver TT? They're not that noticeable, unless you look really closely, but I can see them and it bugs me!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT paint work is very hard best thing would be a machine polish


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT paint work is very hard best thing would be a machine polish


ok cool, like buffing?


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

tbh with you i had a mazda in silver and it is a difficult colour..but i use to use ferrecia g3 scratch remover..its expensive stuff and u get very little but its worked fantastic on a few cars for me..


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints ... aste-150ml - sorry this is the one i use to be more specific..i always clean the panel down first wheere the scratch is..then i use the g3 and i use the paste like this one (theres a liquid option too but never used it tbh so no idea what thats liquid) but i use this paste one and it works fantastic for me..


----------

